# Editors with time on their hands



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

In a past life, when I was in radio, I was fairly facile with a reel-to-reel tape machine and a splicing block. I did a lot of creative things producing programs and ads. Never evolved into digital production because I changed careers and got too old to want to learn. So I bequeath to you two things I wish I had tried as novelties that I never got around to”

1( The Finale of the Dvorak Sixth is a prime example of a younger composer learning from an older one by imitation. It’s basically the finale of the Brahms Second with a Slavonic there. Same key, ,same tempo, same”perpetuo mobile”character. There is a lot of intercutting one could do for fun to create a novelty that wouldn’t sound half bad, if you cared to Be my guest.

2 Similarly, after the theme or first variation of the wedding march from Goldmark’x Rusric Wedding Symphony, you could splice in The Great Gate of Kiev and barely notice (don’t know if the keys match). Or a few variations later, one of the fast statements of the theme from the finale to Tchaikovsky’s Fifth. . . I would have found this fun. But maybe It's just me.


----------

